# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Ожидается выражение. В чем проблема?

## chesnauskis

Добрый день. Надеюсь на Вашу помощь. В вопросах не профессионал. :(



```
Запрос = Новый запрос();
Запрос.Текст = 
	"ВЫБРАТЬ 
	Сотрудники.Код КАК ТабНомер,
	Сотрудники.Наименование КАК ФИО,
	ПриемНаРаботу.Дата КАК ДатаПриемаНаРаботу,
	ПодразделенияОрганизаций.Наименование КАК Поздразделение,
	Организации.Наименование КАК Организация,
	Увольнение.Дата КАК Дата,
	ШтатноеРасписание.Должность.Наименование КАК ДолжностьНаименование
ИЗ
	Документ.ПриемНаРаботу КАК ПриемНаРаботу
		ЛЕВОЕ СОЕДИНЕНИЕ Справочник.Сотрудники КАК Сотрудники
			ЛЕВОЕ СОЕДИНЕНИЕ Справочник.Организации КАК Организации
			ПО (Сотрудники.ГоловнаяОрганизация = Организации.Ссылка)
		ПО (ПриемНаРаботу.Сотрудник = Сотрудники.Ссылка)
		ЛЕВОЕ СОЕДИНЕНИЕ Справочник.ПодразделенияОрганизаций КАК ПодразделенияОрганизаций
		ПО (ПриемНаРаботу.Подразделение = ПодразделенияОрганизаций.Ссылка)
		ЛЕВОЕ СОЕДИНЕНИЕ Справочник.ШтатноеРасписание КАК ШтатноеРасписание
		ПО (ПриемНаРаботу.ДолжностьПоШтатномуРасписанию = ШтатноеРасписание.Ссылка),
	Документ.Увольнение КАК Увольнение    
	
 Результат = Запрос.Выполнить();
   ТекДок = Новый ТекстовыйДокумент;
   ВыборкаДетальныеЗаписи = Результат.Выбрать();
   
   Пока ВыборкаДетальныеЗаписи.Следующий() Цикл
      ТекДок.ДобавитьСтроку(Строка(Сотрудники.Код)+"	"+Строка(Сотрудники.Наименование)+"	"+Строка(ПриемНаРаботу.Дата)+"	"+Строка(ПодразделенияОрганизаций.Наименование)+"	"+Строка(Организации.Наименование)+"	"+Строка(ШтатноеРасписание.Должность.Наименование));
   КонецЦикла;

  ТекДок.Записать(C:\1.txt);   
                         
КонецПроцедуры
```

Ошибка 

{(1,1)}: Ожидается выражение "ВЫБРАТЬ"
<<?>>Запрос = НовыйЗапрос();

Подскажите, пожалуйста, в чем может быть проблема?

----------


## FraerFFSG

Пропущены кавычки.

Документ.Увольнение КАК Увольнение 
Документ.Увольнение КАК Увольнение";

----------

Griffon_rus (12.07.2019)

----------


## FraerFFSG

Пропущены кавычки.

Документ.Увольнение КАК Увольнение 
Документ.Увольнение КАК Увольнение";

----------

